# Cubby Invites!



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys ive got 5 Cubby Invites to share. I get 1GB for each invite. Cubby is pretty cool. Its similar to Dropbox in that it offers 5GB free cloud storage and then offers Unlimited P2P for computers. (hopefully P2P will come to mobile soon). Just another cloud storage provider with a cool twist. Its in a closed beta, but open to invites....

PM me your email and ill send them over to the first 5 

cubby.com

PLEASE READ:

You must have a LogMeIn account to use it. Its free dont worry, but there is actually no signup on the Cubby site itself. You go to LogMeIn.com and signup using the same email you send me. then set it up at cubby.com


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

To Whomever moved this thread... sorry, had the wrong tab opened when i posted 

Thanks!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I probably have invites too. I wanted to use the service between WIndows and Linux, and well, they don't support Linux. As such, I can't even tell you if it's worth it or not.


----------



## sadoway (May 18, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Anyone need a [/background]*Cubby*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] cloud storage beta [/background]*invite*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]? Let me know, I have a few I can share!! Find out more.. [/background]http://www.Cubby.com


----------



## lobes1136 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've also got some, send me a pm with your email!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

